# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Përshkruaj veten me NJË fjalë të vetme

## Manci

Te shkruash gjate eshte art, por edhe te shkruash shkurt eshte art!

Pra, duke ndjek kete filozofi, pershkruani veten tuaj me nje fjale te vetme!

Ja per mua!

*I pandreqshëm*

----------


## FierAkja143

E delire!... :buzeqeshje:  

ps. e kam perfeksionuar fjalorin shqiptar!

----------


## Arbresha

E sinqert...

----------


## FsHaTaRi

sexy    ;p

----------


## Lioness

Kokeforte  :buzeqeshje: !


PS: Nje pyetje kisha per hapesin e temes, pershkrim per veten ne pergjithesi, apo si ndihemi per momentin?

----------


## Pasiqe

zombi, :-)

----------


## niku-nyc

Me seder........

----------


## sonnyinter

i apasionuar

----------


## njeriu2006

...une...
..................................................  ............

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

*Transparente*

lol :P

----------


## bayern

Konservator.

----------


## njeriu2006

jester = i marri i nje oborri mbreteror ( nje njeri i detyruar te jete komik gjithmon)
world = Bota

Jestersworld= bote e te marrit

----------


## DeuS

> Kokeforte !


Kokezbutes! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

HUTAQ !

Jam pothuaj i bindur qe vdekja do te me vije nga nje aksident, por shpresoj qe deri atehere te jem shky&#231;ur nga forumi shqiptar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## swat

Intrigant .....
 :perqeshje:  :shkelje syri:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fjollat

muslimane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_Kto fjalet e thjeshta sikur i shpjegojn me mire "gjerat" e komplikuara

e mire...lol_

----------


## GrifshA_

Kaotike.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ||xXx||

i Thjeshte

----------


## Arcimedes

Realist. Me te dyja kembet ne toke.

----------

